# Discovery in gas tank



## msettanni (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi. . .Just bought a new Ariens Deluxe 24 from my local dealer who delivered it greased and with a little TruFuel in it. I pulled the strainer from the gas tank to check how much fuel was there and noticed a fine grey-black particulate sitting on the bottom of the tank. The dealer said he'd had several Ariens blowers with this issue and suggested I run the machine until it runs out of gas, add fresh gas and then, if there's a problem restarting, they'll look at it. Ariens suggested I have the dealer look at it first since the particulate might be harmful to the engine. Has anyone else had this problem, if it is a problem? Thanks, MS


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

Personally, I'd fish around in the tank with a magnet on a stick. If you're lucky, the particulate is metal from tank production and metallic, in which case the magnet should pick it up and remove it from the tank.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't think I'd run that gas in it. I'd do whatever to get it out. Siphon then try to clean with compressed air, with a clean rag.etc..


----------



## Mal (Oct 8, 2013)

msettanni said:


> Hi. . .Just bought a new Ariens Deluxe 24 from my local dealer who delivered it greased and with a little TruFuel in it. I pulled the strainer from the gas tank to check how much fuel was there and noticed a fine grey-black particulate sitting on the bottom of the tank. The dealer said he'd had several Ariens blowers with this issue and suggested I run the machine until it runs out of gas, add fresh gas and then, if there's a problem restarting, they'll look at it. Ariens suggested I have the dealer look at it first since the particulate might be harmful to the engine. Has anyone else had this problem, if it is a problem? Thanks, MS



There were threads on this earlier this year. My Plat 24sho had the same crap in the tank.


I used a hard drive magnet on a stick to fish it all out. (if you have old Hard drive, there are 1 or 2 Neodymium magnets in there. You need a torx t8 to dissassemble.)



When I was done, I put the magnet on the outside of the tank.


When I contacted Ariens about it, they mentioned a filter that will collect anything that comes out of the tank, preventing damage to the carburetor.


----------



## msettanni (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks for the responses and help. The magnet is a great idea that I'll try first.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

you know the dealer already fired it up with that fuel in it
real good advise run it through the carb boneheads

another strike for the dealer


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I would return the unit. Really, crap in the gas tank and they say run it. And I would find a new dealer, maybe a new manufacturer.


----------



## Michael Smith (Sep 21, 2017)

There is a fuel filter just FYI that will collect and crap in the gas. Run it and replace the fuel filter every year as recommended in the engines maintenance Manuel.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

yep, Michael, the filter will probably catch all the crap. Its the principle of it. Not acceptable on a new machine, and lousy attitude from the dealer.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If it has a filter you should be OK. If not, I'd install one before running it or have the dealer install one.

.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 4, 2016)

msettanni said:


> Hi. . .Just bought a new Ariens Deluxe 24 from my local dealer who delivered it greased and with a little TruFuel in it. I pulled the strainer from the gas tank to check how much fuel was there and noticed a fine grey-black particulate sitting on the bottom of the tank. The dealer said he'd had several Ariens blowers with this issue and suggested I run the machine until it runs out of gas, add fresh gas and then, if there's a problem restarting, they'll look at it. Ariens suggested I have the dealer look at it first since the particulate might be harmful to the engine. Has anyone else had this problem, if it is a problem? Thanks, MS



I wondered what happened to the IDIOT that worked at the dealer I bought mine from. Return the unit to the dealer for a refund along with a note about the bonehead that gave you this advise. Question the next dealer about their procedure with service problems, See if the answers are any better.


Your problem also goes to an earlier question about Extended Warranties. It's only as good as your Dealer!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, I think I've seen this in probably each of the Ariens I've bought over the past few years. I've been using a suction device to get the stuff cleaned out.


(Do these engines really have fuel filters???)


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

Not sure on filters for the LCT engines, by the Briggs on my Pro 28 doesn't have a filter that I've found. Just a fairly fine screen on the outlet fitting from the tank (which would keep most debris from making it out of the tank).


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Someone pulled and lct apart and said it had the inline inside the tank line
Telling him to run it with that in there and delivering it like that


THEY ARE FIRED


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Paper towel with a screwdriver will get most of it out. There is a strainer on the tank that will keep out the big stuff.

You could add an in line fuel filter if you were that concerned about it. The big box stores has a B&S red in color fuel filter for around $5. I added them to my machines. Easy to do.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Interesting.


Years ago I bought one of the Harbor Freight Greyhound engines to replace the Tecumseh on my Toro 521.It ran great for the first winter but during the second it started having issues with surging.


I eventually found that its fuel settling bowl(like on a Honda GX series) was full of fine,grey particulate matter.I took the carb apart and found two grains in the hole under the low-speed pilot jet.Removed that and it has run fine ever since.The gas tank has a mesh filter that's part of the fuel line connector.I believe some of the crap was in the gas tank.I removed and cleaned the tank,too.


I show that stuff to someone and they believed it to be casting sand that wasn't cleaned out of the carb body after casting.If that's what it was,I don't know how it got into the gas tank.Maybe it wasn't,it's been a long time.I might have just cleaned the tank just to cover all the possibilities.


----------



## jsolo (Feb 4, 2015)

Just replaced the fuel valve (leaking) on the model in my sig. In addition to the strainer at the top where you pour the gas in, the pick (at the bottom) itself has an additional strainer. Probably not as good as an inline filter but still picks up much of the larger debris. A magnet on the side is not a bad idea either.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

My new machine had junk in the steel tank too, Last year I removed the carb bowl and there was quite a bit of junk in it. Well I cleaned the carb bowl then added the fuel filter.

I don't expect further issues with dirt in the tank. I figure it was a manufacturing issue. My gas cans are clean, the tank is now clean after several tank fulls. I added an in line gas filter too. 

The carb bowl is spotless now. How do I know? I removed it after the season end and looked. 

Most lawn mowers run a filter because they are used in the summer. Dirt is everywhere, but in the winter everything is frozen coated with snow or ice.

The only dirt that can enter the gas tank is from the gas station tank or your gas can....


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

1132le said:


> you know the dealer already fired it up with that fuel in it
> real good advise run it through the carb boneheads
> 
> another strike for the dealer


My Honda’s don’t have anything but fuel in the tanks. This is not the first thread I have read about this problem with Ariens!


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

northeast said:


> My Honda’s don’t have anything but fuel in the tanks. This is not the first thread I have read about this problem with Ariens!


It seems to be specific to the LCT powered Ariens units too. I don't remember seeing anything in the tank on my Briggs when I first filled it. Are the Hondas metal or plastic tanks?


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

rslifkin said:


> It seems to be specific to the LCT powered Ariens units too. I don't remember seeing anything in the tank on my Briggs when I first filled it. Are the Hondas metal or plastic tanks?


They are metal.


----------



## TSR7 (Sep 19, 2016)

I also noticed metal shavings in the fuel tank...


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

BRAND NEW MACHINE???? That tank crap most likely came from the dealer's fuel! I would insist that HE clean it out and demand that HE do so in his shop and return it when properly cleaned!


----------



## tre (Oct 2, 2018)

I purchased a new Pro 32 about a month ago. Because of this post I went and checked my gas tank and it was full of metal shavings. I grabbed a magnet and dipped it in the gas tank and sure enough the shavings in the tank were attracted to the magnet. I used the magnet to clean most of the metal shavings out of the gas tank. I may use a siphon to get the remaining few shavings out of the tank. My new blower has an early 2018 serial number so I'm guessing it has been sitting at the dealer since last winter. Clearly Ariens has a problem.


----------



## viper8315 (Mar 29, 2018)

Well, I think I may be hit by this same issue. I bought my deluxe 24 in March of this year, and it ran fine for the one time I early April. This fall, after filling with fresh gas, it seems like it's running lean, always banging off the governor. If I turn in some choke it runs better. 
See the attached picture. Is this what you guys have seen in your tanks? I dropped mine off at the dealer since the machine is so new.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Yup..


----------



## SNOWJOE (Nov 18, 2018)

Just checked my new Ariens 24 Deluxe tank..Nothing in there,, even ran my magnet wand in there,Nada...I got mine from HD , came right from factory in sealed box on pallet to my garage...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not keen on plastic for most snowblower parts but it just seems so much smarter to use a plastic tank and you'd think it would be cheaper for the manufacturer ?? That way you wouldn't need to worry about any moisture in the tank starting to cause rust and contaminating the fuel, plugging a fuel filter or maybe making it to the carb and screwing that up.

I bought a '50s Ford tractor and one of the first things I had to do was replace the fuel tank. It was likely the original 60+ year old tank but it was still amazing how much stuff came out of it. The photo just doesn't really reflect how tall that pile is. I was using the coat hanger to pull the stuff out and finally decided to give up as my plan to save this tank by coating the inside just wasn't going to work. 

.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm really not sure why they use metal tanks either. Cars and lawnmowers have mostly used plastic tanks for years, so why not snowblowers?


----------



## viper8315 (Mar 29, 2018)

Well, definitely not happy at the moment. Was told by the dealer that they verified there was contamination in the gas tank and it's not covered by warranty so it's going to cost me $100 to fix. I've called corporate and lodged a complaint. We'll see what happens.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Ariens hydro pro said:


> You could add an in line fuel filter if you were that concerned about it. The big box stores has a B&S red in color fuel filter for around $5.


Hi Ariens hydro pro,

Is that a current Ariens in the photo and was the fuel line 1/4" ID ? I have a new 24 SHO and I'd be tempted to add one. From the photo there doesn't look like there's much room, I would prefer to put in a larger clear filter.

thanks


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

trellis said:


> Hi Ariens hydro pro,
> 
> Is that a current Ariens in the photo and was the fuel line 1/4" ID ? I have a new 24 SHO and I'd be tempted to add one. From the photo there doesn't look like there's much room, I would prefer to put in a larger clear filter.
> 
> thanks


You already have inline filter


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

>You already have inline filter

Well that's good news. I was just staring at the parts page but I didn't see one, is it built into the gas tank?


https://parts.ariens.com/partlookup...ine_08201301/05187600|~921050/08201301|~all/y


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

trellis said:


> >You already have inline filter
> 
> Well that's good news. I was just staring at the parts page but I didn't see one, is it built into the gas tank?
> 
> ...



Yep connected to shutoff valve


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

That gas tank filter doesn’t make me feel all warm and fuzzy so added one right before the carb on my 24 Deluxe


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

hey that's an expensive shut-off valve $40, it would be good if it includes a filter, but since the inline filters are cheap I may still add one as Dauntae mentioned. Thank you.

https://parts.ariens.com/product-p/...7600%7c%7e921050/08201301%7c%7eall/y&ariqty=1

Dauntae did you add one similar to the photo or one of the larger clear filters?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Slightly larger clear filter, fit tight but fit behind the cover right above the carb but fir none the less.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Mine made me fuzzy kept the shavings out of the carb


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

note about fuel tanks
before adding a filter check the tank hose fitting screwed into the tank . that fitting has REALLY two purposes. the threaded end inside the tank holds a very fine mesh fuel filter,the other end makes the tank to hose connection.adding a second inline filter can reduce fuel flow into the carb ,possibly?? making the motor run lean

here is a utube of where and how to change them


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi Woodie - when you mentioned that fitting I’m assuming you are referring to the shutoff valve. I wonder how long these have been in use and whether that part is serviceable or has anyone ever needed to replace it? Thanks


----------



## z28lt1 (Oct 18, 2018)

Just to add another data point, my new leftover (Jan 2017 build date) 24 EFI, also had the metal particles at the bottom of the tank. I got what I think (hope) was all of it out with my pole magnet, but there is definitely a manufacturing flaw at LTC. Wonder if the LCT Husqvarnas are having the same issue.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

trellis said:


> Hi Woodie - when you mentioned that fitting I’m assuming you are referring to the shutoff valve. I wonder how long these have been in use and whether that part is serviceable or has anyone ever needed to replace it? Thanks


some shut off valves have a screw off bowl as part of the valve. above it is a filter/strainer , some have a strainer that is part of the threaded end


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

viper8315 said:


> Well, definitely not happy at the moment. Was told by the dealer that they verified there was contamination in the gas tank and it's not covered by warranty so it's going to cost me $100 to fix. I've called corporate and lodged a complaint. We'll see what happens.


I recommend if your have basic skills on small engines is to take the engine # off the block and order a carb or two and throw them in the corner with your other basic parts. They cost around $40 new or less (if you shop around). They are only 2 bolts to remove and 30 minutes tops to swap out. They even come with all the gaskets in the box. Most if not all are made in China so they are very inexpensive.

It's nice to have basic stuff around if you have a problem with the machine. My snow shovel is no longer plan B if the blower won't run during a snow storm.

My parts list consists of a few spark plugs, belts, lights, shear pins, new carburetor and new skids (or in my place a few extra wheels). Pretty much the basic list of things that could fail during or between storms.

If all else fails I got another running machine to fall back too. Like I said the shovel is not an option!


----------



## JeffF (Jan 10, 2018)

Just received an 24" Platinum SHO yesterday, Dec. 2017 build date. First thing I did was look in the fuel tank, didn't see anything.


----------

